# Video card fan is making noise



## x0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello this is my first day on FreeBSD 8.2, I finally got it working a bit..

Now my problem is is that my video card fan is making more noise then on another OS.

And I have no idea how to turn it down a little, it seems FreeBSD doesn't have aticonfig?

How would I go and turn the fan down a little?


Thank you


----------



## shitson (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you have Xorg installed, Or have you just installed the Standard OS base...?


----------



## YZMSQ (Oct 27, 2011)

You might not expect the so-called aticonfig stuff working on FreeBSD, because it's a utility provided by the proprietary ATI video driver, which seems to support Linux only and ignore the existence of our Unknown Giant.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 30, 2011)

You can clean, lube or replace the noisy fan. After 2~3 years of duty, most cooling fans become noisy.


----------



## samile (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, me was my processor and this saved me: 


```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a max -b adaptive"
```


----------

